# Critique School Horse?



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey everybody, I need a conformational critique on this horse I would like to bring with me to college the returning semester. I'll be using him for intermediate training. I've been working with him over these last few summers, but if I can get an idea on what you all think of his conformation, that would be great!  Be as harsh as you like!!

He's a quarter horse, by the way, but I'm not sure of his age.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

He looks a little long-necked to me and it looks like he has short legs,but as soon as i saw him i fell in love with the dapples on him!!! it looks like her has a kind eye


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks, ridergirl23! Everybody always loves his coat.  I agree, he is rather short but he reminds me of those old type of foundation quarter horses that were on the shorter side. And yes, he's a very gentle boy and on the lazier side.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

that exactly what he reminded me of! what are you going to use him for? im guessing something in western? good luck!


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

What college do you go to?


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I could take him off your hands  and the halter. haha


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

ridergirl23 said:


> that exactly what he reminded me of! what are you going to use him for? im guessing something in western? good luck!


Haha! Yes, I'll be using him for western riding. I'll be using him in our Intermediate Training class. Its designed for green broke horses that need some touching up. He's already broke, he just needs to work some more on the fundamentals.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

paintsrule said:


> What college do you go to?


I'm attending my last year at Black Hawk College. There's an East and West campus and the East campus has the equine program. 

http://www.bhc.edu


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

lacyloo said:


> I could take him off your hands  and the halter. haha


Bahaha! I wish I could have him in my hands right now!  He's at his owner's place until I take him with me back to school. That halter is so old! I found it among some of his tack and it was all dusty and when i took these pictures, I thought they'd fit the picture!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

He is slightly higher hipped than he is at the withers, and his shoulder is a little upright, and ties into a short cresty neck. He's also slightly too upright in his hind legs. 

Otherwise, I rather like him...nice expression, decent movement, and for the most part well put together. 

He does need a diet, though...lol!


----------



## SavvyHearts (Sep 29, 2009)

I like him but don't like how his neck ties into his shoulders and chest. But he's definitely a very pretty boy


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I really like him. He's the kind of QH that I love. I don't really like the almost TB looking ones. 
Give me a short, broad, big butt, QH any day. :] I say go for it!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Lets see here-

-short neck (ties a lil funny into his shoulder)

-steep shoulder (not too bad)

-built down hill (again not too bad)

-thick throat latch

- post hocks

Over all not a bad looking guy at all, no huge conformation flaws I can see. I think he has a very handsome face. I say go for it, is the owner goign to pay you to train him and care for him or what?


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Honeysuga said:


> Lets see here-
> 
> -short neck (ties a lil funny into his shoulder)
> 
> ...


Well, I've been working with this horse over the last two summers when I'm home from college. The only thing the owner has to pay for is any vet bills and then when the farrier comes out. I'm SUPER excited to bring him.  Thank you for your honest critique. I know he is very short and compact and isn't perfect but I think he has an all-around, general good conformation.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Gillian said:


> I really like him. He's the kind of QH that I love. I don't really like the almost TB looking ones.
> Give me a short, broad, big butt, QH any day. :] I say go for it!


Thank you!  And I agree, I like these types of quarter horses more than the tall ones.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

mom2pride said:


> He is slightly higher hipped than he is at the withers, and his shoulder is a little upright, and ties into a short cresty neck. He's also slightly too upright in his hind legs.
> 
> Otherwise, I rather like him...nice expression, decent movement, and for the most part well put together.
> 
> He does need a diet, though...lol!


I thought I saw that, too. That his hips were higher than his withers and that his pasterns where a bit upright. I know he's on the chunkier side in these pictures but I figured his neck was part of that older style of quarter horse. I'm not sure, though. Thank you for the critique!


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX (Jul 11, 2009)

Yup, thats a quarter horse for sure!!

He is amazing, I ride at a quarterhorse breeding ranch with my arabian (out of place much?) and all her top mares and stallions look similar to him... So I would say his conformation is pretty nice!


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow, he is STOUT.
I like those stout horses 

I think hes very pretty.
Foundation bred.

He has a very nice head, and kind eyes.
Short neck though.
Not bad at all.


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

He's not fat, he's fluffy!!!!! Gosh. =P


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Hahahaha, fluffy...
That made me laugh.

I though he looked very muscular.
Like.. Arnold Acharshineggar horse..
I really didn't know how to spell that.. I took a random shot at it, haha.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

XxHunterJumperxX said:


> Yup, thats a quarter horse for sure!!
> 
> He is amazing, I ride at a quarterhorse breeding ranch with my arabian (out of place much?) and all her top mares and stallions look similar to him... So I would say his conformation is pretty nice!


Thanks!  I really hope it works out that I can bring him back with me!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Painted Hotrod said:


> Wow, he is STOUT.
> I like those stout horses
> 
> I think hes very pretty.
> ...


Thank you!  I thought he might of been one of those older style quarter horses because he definitely isn't all that tall! I mean, he's got some height to him but he isn't at all like the quarter horses bred today. And he isn't even that old!!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Thatgirlsacowboy said:


> He's not fat, he's fluffy!!!!! Gosh. =P


Bahaha! Oh, no, he's fat!!


----------

